# One of the wealthiest cities in Brazil :it´s called Florianopolis-1st time!



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Florianopolis is a city with 400.000 people. It is situated in southern Brazil, capital of the state of Santa Catarina. It is considered one of the best cities to live in Brazil due to its high standards of living.
































































































































1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









30


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Very beautiful city!!!!!!


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

Very beuatigful city. My friend lives there, and not to mention to Guga is from there.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The place looks absolutely awesome... I love the houses!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hideous. This city profits with the money from the other cities in the state.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Unequal sharing of a country's wealth.


That is the first thing that got to my mind when I saw those pics, I can't think positively of this....

sorry


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

boom said:


> Hideous. This city profits with the money from the other cities in the state.


What do you mean?


----------



## Ex-Ithacan (Nov 30, 2002)

Beautiful, guess I better start packing my stuff. I'm ready to move.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

virtual said:


> Unequal sharing of a country's wealth.
> 
> 
> That is the first thing that got to my mind when I saw those pics, I can't think positively of this....
> ...



Why are you saying that ?


----------



## Fitzroy (Oct 11, 2005)

The final pic looks good. Some of the pics of houses seem to express money at the expense of taste.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Lovely city.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

i.q.ninja said:


> What do you mean?


Santa Catarina State has 3 major cities. Joinville, Florianópolis and Blumenau. BUT what happens is that Joinville and Blumenau are responsible for a great part of the state's wealth. Blumenau and Joinville have always been strong economically (strong industry) and Florianópolis, the capital city, has been taking advantage of its status as the state capital. Blumenau (291.000 inh) and Joinville (500.000 inh) don't get as much as HALF of Florianopolis (390.000 inh) gets from the state.

Remember guys, Santa Catarina has the highest standards of living in the country, but it has only the 4th highest GDP per capita in Brazil. The distribution of wealth in the State is one of the best in Brazil, there aren't many slums (Florianopolis had many, Blumenau has some, Joinville has none).

These beautiful houses aren't from people from SC. Usually they're owned by rich people from Sao Paulo that like to come to SC on vacations. There are some businessmen from Sao Paulo that live in Florianopolis and take an airplane everytday to go work in SP.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Visited the place a few years ago and liked it very much!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Looks like some posh place in California


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

the highest standards of brazil ... that makes it some kind of giant upperclass ghetto, is it?... 

the houses in general look a little bit kitsch to me ... house 26 deserves a closer look though 

by the way: the pictures -3 to -5 are very beautyful, with the lights and the sun!!


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

virtual said:


> Unequal sharing of a country's wealth.
> 
> 
> That is the first thing that got to my mind when I saw those pics, I can't think positively of this....
> ...


Same with the situation in Paris, especially after watching the latest news.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Concrete Stereo said:


> the highest standards of brazil ... that makes it some kind of giant upperclass ghetto I suppose ... apart from the favela-people serving in the houses off course ...
> 
> the houses look a little bit kitsch to me too ... house 26 deserves a closer look though  (appeares to have some ugly part too, after a closer look, but the general style is interesting)
> 
> by the way: the pictures -3 to -5 are very beautyful, with the lights and the sun!!


HDI = 0.892 (the best capital in Brazil and I KNOW that this is not TOP in the world)

Yeah, you're one of those guys that thing: hm, this comes from the 3rd world. The best from the 3rd world is the WORST thing one can think of. LOL, this is so ridiculous. I'm not gonna argue.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

The situation in France is very much different from the one in Brazil... France has ghetto-like neigborhoods, and has for European standards a relative (but not extremely) big difference between rich and poor. France has no slums though, but you could argue what is worse... Any way, is has not as much a higher-class / middle-class / lower-class culture, there are always possibilities to get out of your situation, to switch "class". The thing is that the gouvernement seems to have totally forgotten about in France is the migrant population ..., and the have become kind of stuck in the outskirts of the big cities, seeing the white kids always getting the jobs first... But still, we talk about a relative small scale.


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

Concrete Stereo said:


> the highest standards of brazil ... that makes it some kind of giant upperclass ghetto I suppose ... apart from the favela-people serving in the houses off course ...
> 
> the houses look a little bit kitsch to me too ... house 26 deserves a closer look though  (appeares to have some ugly part too, after a closer look, but the general style is interesting)
> 
> by the way: the pictures -3 to -5 are very beautyful, with the lights and the sun!!


These houses are shit, surely not 'highest standards' of Brazil. They are actually very cheap to be built, the problem is the place (if you want it near a great beach, feel free to be a rich man to pay it).
About favelas, I dont see anyone complaining about poverty ghettos in France, US, England, nor about slums in China.
Also, people who owns these houses work hard and deserve them. The problem of wealth distribution in Brazil is complex.
Amazing how people always want to see the worst side of Latin America.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

ok, i'm going to ease my tone a bit, because it's not communicating the way I liked it to  I've changed my first post (and my second post too a bit)...

The thing is, in the last half year I'm getting more and more interested in what you call Latin America. The countries, the social situation, the culture, the way how things are organised or not organised, the problem of wealth distribution... Not in a negative way (as you might think) ... i'd love to live there actually! I've heard a lot of honest (not overestimating of underestimating) views, from brasilian and from european people, about the society and social situation in Sau Paulo recently, and it sort of made me very curious about the country and its contrasts.

Anyway, my post was just a bit primal I guess, I'm sorry for that. Internet messenges sometimes tend to be more offensive than meant to be, because you play the ball harder than the point you want to make ... And anyway, if all is said and done you guys off course know a lot more about it than I do, now don't you? So ... instead of saying it ... I turned it into a question  tell me more!

Oh, and I'm very much aware and amazed about the situation in some neigbourhoods in France and England. As for the United States ... Sometimes I think that is the prototype of how things should not be...


----------

